# Linux 4.0 released.



## MannDude (Apr 13, 2015)

As per: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/12/178


----------



## drmike (Apr 13, 2015)

"Feature-wise, 4.0 doesn't have all that much special."

- said Linus


----------



## texteditor (Apr 18, 2015)

i'm still on version 3 but i dont wanna pay for an upgrade

can anyone point be towards a cracked copy?


----------

